# Running climate system in reverse?



## sola scientia (Sep 24, 2018)

My car is parked in the sun right now. It is reporting a cabin temperature of +20C. However, the battery shows the blue snowflake -- exterior temperatures are about -4C at the moment.

Can the climate control system be run in reverse, so that heat gathered in the cabin from the sun be pumped into the battery?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

no


----------



## sola scientia (Sep 24, 2018)

thank you


----------

